# Lenovo W520 + OS X lion



## inkoblue (16 Novembre 2011)

salut à tous,

Bon voilà j'ai mon pas si vieux macbook pro 15" (late2007) qui commence à vieillir je pense à investir dans une machine plus puissante parce que je lui demande de fournir pas mal de travail et que je n'ai plus envie d'investir dedans... 

Je pensais acheter un LENOVO W520 est ce que ça fonctionne bien sur MAc OSX ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (16 Novembre 2011)

Ça, c'est de la bidouille... Je déplace donc le fil vers le bon forum.


----------

